# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA March 12th - Rides of March



## Eric (Mar 4, 2017)

*


*
*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA March 12th - Rides of March*
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday March 12th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*


*

*


----------



## the2finger (Mar 5, 2017)

Prepare for the dial your ride invasion


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm looking forward to it!
Do we have a theme for "Rides of March"
Shakespeare? Julius Ceasar? 15th of Something?


----------



## rustintime (Mar 6, 2017)

the 12th is daylight savings... spring forward


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 6, 2017)

rustintime said:


> the 12th is daylight savings... spring forward



Oh NO!!
Thanks for the tip....


----------



## the2finger (Mar 7, 2017)

THE DIAL YOUR RIDES ARE COMING


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 10, 2017)

Bump for Sundays Ride.....


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 11, 2017)

I sure wish I could make it....


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2017)

Me too. Hot a couple sidejobs lined up for tomorrow. Gotta pay for this bike habit somehow.


----------



## the2finger (Mar 11, 2017)

More airbags?


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2017)

Yesterday, March 11 is Hippie Mike's birthday... I'm sure he will be at the ride today.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2017)

I am home now and Mike's roommate text me, said he had leg cramps... Bummer
I only took a few pictures. Fun day as usual...


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2017)

Bummed...had to work today and make that bike chedda


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## burrolalb (Mar 12, 2017)

Just have to say that i was disappointed in this ride today ... i had a break down with my bike had to walk it back  with my daughter  ... it just sucked cause it was my daughters first ride ... just saying this ride doesn't ride in a group its like a race ... please stop for anyone if they got a brake down in the future 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 12, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Just have to say that i was disappointed in this ride today ... i had a break down with my bike had to walk it back  with my daughter  ... it just sucked cause it was my daughters first ride ... just saying this ride doesn't ride in a group its like a race ... please stop for anyone if they got a brake down in the future
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk



Huh??? I've been on several OC rides where riders have broken down and most stop and lend a hand. That being said, can't expect the whole ride to stop because someone gets a flat or throws a chain. Gotta let others know your having trouble and I'm sure fellow riders will be more than willing to lend a hand. Eric usually does hands out route pamphlets to help you get back in track as well...


----------



## burrolalb (Mar 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Huh??? I've been on several OC rides where riders have broken down and most stop and lend a hand. That being said, can't expect the whole ride to stop because someone gets a flat or throws a chain. Gotta let others know your having trouble and I'm sure fellow riders will be more than willing to lend a hand. Eric usually does hands out route pamphlets to help you get back in track as well...



Dont get me wrong this is my favorite ride and the people are there are grate , he dose give out maps ... of course i wouldn't expect the ride to stop but its a little different when you got a 3 year old with you on a ride ... i just think the pace of this ride was a little fast today  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hellshotrods (Mar 12, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Just have to say that i was disappointed in this ride today ... i had a break down with my bike had to walk it back  with my daughter  ... it just sucked cause it was my daughters first ride ... just saying this ride doesn't ride in a group its like a race ... please stop for anyone if they got a brake down in the future
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk





I know how you feel ,


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 12, 2017)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Bummer I had to do a giant honey doo!
> 
> View attachment 435371





I'm really surprised that your neighbor lets you throw all your crap on "his" lawn smashing his weeds and denting his dirt!


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry you slipped thru the cracks, Eric made sure we stopped a few times to let riders who were slower or didn't make a light catch up, must have been around a corner and lost sight?, I have been in that boat and always got lots of help, other than that we had a good ride with great weather !


----------



## Eric (Mar 13, 2017)

burrolalb said:


> Just have to say that i was disappointed in this ride today ... i had a break down with my bike had to walk it back  with my daughter  ... it just sucked cause it was my daughters first ride ... just saying this ride doesn't ride in a group its like a race ... please stop for anyone if they got a brake down in the future
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk




burrolab,

I am very sorry that you had a breakdown.  If I had known you had an issue I certainly would have held up the ride to help you out.  We carry tools and tubes for just such an instance.

Eric


----------



## burrolalb (Mar 13, 2017)

I understand man i know anyone would've stopped .. i just had my kid with me thats all ... i love this ride its a lot of fun next time it would be a better experience for her   

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## burrolalb (Mar 13, 2017)

And for the record i have a lot of appreciation for those who organize these runs (meet ups ) its not easy sometimes .. we all have the same passion ...  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm also sorry about your breakdown. Like you, I usually bring my girls with me. I'm positive it will never happen again. Lessons learned.


----------

